# Favourite Fighters?



## Shifty (Apr 12, 2006)

So who are your favourite fighters in MMA?

Mine are..

Chuck Liddell
Vitor Belfort
Rampage Jackson
George St.Pierre

And Chuck Norris (Not MMA but he rules).


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Royce Gracie, Dan Severn, Chuck Liddell, Forrest Griffin.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Forrest Griffin, Vitor Belfort, Matt Hughes, and Horn.( he fought Chuck) I dont know if he won but i like him.


----------



## Forrest Griffin (Apr 12, 2006)

Forrest Griffin
Matt Hughes
Luke Commo
George St.Pierre


----------



## satanic_samurai (Apr 13, 2006)

Georges St. Pierre
Rich Franklin
Cant stand Tito...he's an ass.


----------



## sl1ck (Apr 11, 2006)

Tito O.
Chris Leben

I like those guys, they seem like the type that would back their friends up in the worst kind of situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

i cant believe you guys havent said the one person who is that baddest MOFO ....

Andre Arlofsky!!!!

then i will have to go with 

Matt Hughes
George St.Pierre


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

Adora said:


> Forrest Griffin, Vitor Belfort, Matt Hughes, and Horn.( he fought Chuck) I dont know if he won but i like him.



Horn had moments against Liddell, but basically got beat like a rented mule. Jeremy shouldn't fight top fighters at LHW at this point in his career.


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> i cant believe you guys havent said the one person who is that baddest MOFO ....
> 
> Fedor Emeliankenko!!!!



I corrected that for you.


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

Guys who bring it...

Fedor
George St. Pierre
BJ Penn
Carlos Newton
Chuck Liddell
Crocop


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

Johnny Napalm said:


> I corrected that for you.


thanks...but i had it right the first time!:cheeky4:


----------



## Johnny Napalm (Apr 14, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> thanks...but i had it right the first time!:cheeky4:



I'm going to go waaaay out on a limb here and simply ask, "Do you have any idea who Fedor Emelianenko is?"


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

Johnny Napalm said:


> I'm going to go waaaay out on a limb here and simply ask, "Do you have any idea who Fedor Emelianenko is?"


well the limb isnt too big...for sure i know...and im not saying he isnt badass

but as you know opinions vary. there is just something about Andrei Arlovski... he has that menacing look... hes a ******* bear!

wait till be beats the piss out of Sylvia tomorrow...


----------



## Royce Gracie (Apr 12, 2006)

Sylvia is gonna win.:cheeky4: Seriously I can't call this one. Usually I'm pretty sure about fights, but this one... I'm not sure about. I like Tim, but I also like Andrei. They're both great fighters, but I think Andrei's got a little more skill. Who knows. Anything can happen in the octagon.


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know why Vitor Belfor isn't around anymore? Last I heard he lost to Tito Ortiz, how'd that happen?


----------



## Craig (Apr 18, 2006)

Rich Franklin, pound for pound the best!
Royce Gracie, a legend.
George St. Pierre, looking like a threat to Hughes.
Frank Mir, I can't wait until he's back to his oldself.
Chuck Liddel, you know how bad he is.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tito O.
Andrei Arlovski
Chuck Liddel
Royce Gracie
Crocop*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

chuck
franklin
fedor
vitor
forrest
diego sanchez
koschek


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

o yea i forgot rampage and bj penn


----------



## kungfusilas (Apr 25, 2006)

Royce Gracie

and Arlovski

and Sylvia is so waaaaay over rated

Theres an asian small guy in pride I like to watch but I cant think of his name. Lots of fun to watch but he loses alot. Lots of flip kicks and stuff.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Mine are
1. Babalu
2. wanderlie
3. Randy
4. Chuck
5. Rampage
6. Fedor
7. GSP
8. Sean Sherk
9. Lee Murray (if he ever gets to fight again)
10. ernesto hoost


----------



## Pweda287 (May 15, 2006)

favorite fighters

igor vovchanchyn is my favorite
also royce, tank abbott, tra telligman
chuck liddell is good too
and rizzo


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

*Favorite Fighters*

Favorite Fighters:
Royce Gracie (the man's a pioneer)
Chuck Liddell
Tank Abbott
Georges St. Pierre (strong fundamentals)
Andre Arlovski (the guys a beast)


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Georges St. Peirre.. Canadian. :thumbsup: 
Chuck Liddel. I love his stance. It's like, all open, then bang, dynamite.
Ken Shamrock. Half an hour fights ? That's mindblowing.


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

GSP
Hughes
Nick Diaz
Franklin


----------

